
Fox Sports will use virtual fans created in Unreal Engine to fill empty stadiums - jnny_b
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/25/21336017/fox-sports-baseball-virtual-fans-epic-unreal-engine-empty-stadiums-mlb
======
bzb3
They are doing this already for football. Seems realistic. They even play
people chanting as some kind of soundtrack. When you think of it, it's pretty
pathetic.

------
vsskanth
This is a failure of imagination. They can cycle through fan submitted
reaction videos if they want genuine engagement

~~~
joezydeco
Give it time (even though your idea isn't real-time enough to work).

Yamaha is already playing around with real-time fan reactions using sound.

[https://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/yamaha-builds-
remote-c...](https://www.revzilla.com/common-tread/yamaha-builds-remote-
cheering-system-for-empty-events)

I think the idea is pretty damned cool, and there's room for lots of new ideas
here. I'll hold out for a virtual Disco Demolition tribute.

~~~
Fjolsvith
I'm holding out for when they start using virtual players and ditch the real
teams.

------
jameslk
Like a modern day laugh track

